# TwinCAT System Manager Automation Interface



## Lomb (5 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche derzeit, mithilfe des *TwinCAT System Manager Automation Interfaces*, eine Applikation in VS 2005 in C# zu entwickeln.

Leider existieren zu diesem Interface recht wenig Informationen im Infosystem von Beckhoff. Es ist zwar ein Beispiel vorhanden, aber verstehn tu ich das leider nicht wirklich  

Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit dem TwinCAT System Manager Automation Interface? Gibt es weitere Informationen dazu? (eine Dokumentation/Spezifikation von TCatSysManagerLib wäre super)

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Lomb (7 Mai 2008)

Hat niemand damit bereits Erfahrungen?


----------



## drfunfrock (7 Mai 2008)

Ich würde mich wundern, wenn es so ohne weiteres mit C# ginge. Zumindestens musst du in C# Funktionen bauen, die die C-Funktionalität nachbildet (Parameter auf Stack etc., Binär statt Bytecode). 

Ansonsten bleibt bei diesem Spezialthema wohl nur Beckhoff als Quelle selbst. Die waren eigentlich immer recht auskunftsfreudig. 

Wozu brauchst du das eigentlich? Ich frage nur aus Interesse, denn es könnte etwas sein, an was ich noch nicht dachte.


----------



## Lomb (7 Mai 2008)

Da das TwinCAT System Manager Interface  die automatische Erzeugung und Manipulierung von TwinCAT Konfigurationen erlaubt, auch mit C# (Beispiel im InfoSys vorhanden), versuche ich gerade mit der von Beckhoff bereitgestellten TCatSysManagerLib diese Funktionalität umzusetzen.
Bei Beckhoff habe ich schon vor paar Wochen angefragt ob es mehr Doku zum TwinCAT System Manager Automation Interface gibt. Leider gibt es dazu (noch) nicht mehr. Speziell eine Spezifikation der TCatSysManagerLib wäre nötig! Im Internet existieren leider auch keine brauchbaren Infos zu diesem Thema....


----------



## MarkusP (7 Mai 2008)

In unserer Firma haben wir schon einiges gemacht, die Doku ist aber wirklich dürftig und total alt. Mein Kollege hat aber durch probieren und probieren es geschafft, großteils die Hardware anzulegen und vollautomatisch zu verlinken. (3 Monate harte Arbeit) Im Prinzip gibt es offenbar aber wirklich nur die vorliegende "aktuelle" Doku aus der Onlinehilfe. Wir wollen nun aber die GESAMTE SPS-Software und Hardware über EPLAN verheiraten. Ich werde morgen wieder einmal nachfragen, ob es nicht doch eine weiterführende Doku gibt, da wir nun auch anstehen.

Schönen Abend


----------



## Lomb (8 Mai 2008)

Ist gut zu hören, dass auch schon jmd anderes damit gearbeitet hat.
Meine Vorgehensweise ist die gleiche wie bei deinem Arbeitskollegen, probieren, testen, usw.... naja, das ist allerdings nicht gerade die effektivste Methode und ich hab leider nicht mehr viel Zeit!
Hoffentlich habt ihr weitere Doku dazu irgendwo gefunden...


----------



## MarkusP (8 Mai 2008)

Mein Kollege würde dir seine Unterlagen zur Verfügung stellen, aber ich kann dir offenbar keine email schicken?

LG


----------



## Lomb (8 Mai 2008)

Hey das ist super 

Jetzt müsstest du mir ne Email schicken können - vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!!


----------



## MarkusP (8 Mai 2008)

Nein, jetzt gibt es gar keine Kontaktinformationen mehr...


----------



## Lomb (8 Mai 2008)

Hm komisch...
Hab dir ne Nachricht mit meiner Emailadresse geschickt.


----------



## nekron (8 Mai 2008)

Ich häng mich mal hier ran, da auch das für mich von grossem Interesse ist ...

MarkusP kannst du mir eventuell das ganze auch mal zusenden ?

Ist es damit denkbar, ein Programm ohne Installation von Twincat auf die PLC zu bekommen ?

danke 

 michael


----------



## Lomb (8 Mai 2008)

Nein, ohne Installation von TwinCAT geht's nicht, da man SPS Code mit PLC kompilieren und übertragen muss (im Hintergrund).
Falls du eine Möglichkeit findest ohne TwinCAT zu übertragen... würde mich auch interessieren ;-)

@MarkusP:
Hat immer noch nicht geklappt mit der Email, oder?


----------



## MarkusP (8 Mai 2008)

Das Automation-Interface erlaubt die externe "Steuerung" des TwinCAT Systemmanagers, das hat nichts mit TwinCAT ansich zu tun.

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...temmanager/automation/tcsysman_automation.htm

LG


----------



## MarkusP (8 Mai 2008)

Lomb schrieb:


> @MarkusP:
> Hat immer noch nicht geklappt mit der Email, oder?




Nei, ich habe weder eine Nachricht, noch kann ich dir was schicken, obwohl zumindest die Möglichkeit in der Früh über das Forum noch bestand....
Mache ich was falsch ?

LG


----------



## Lomb (8 Mai 2008)

> Nei, ich habe weder eine Nachricht, noch kann ich dir was schicken, obwohl zumindest die Möglichkeit in der Früh über das Forum noch bestand....
> Mache ich was falsch ?


Hm komisch, hab dir eine Email und eine Nachricht geschickt. Vllt mach ich was falsch?!


----------



## Lomb (9 Mai 2008)

@MarkusP
Super, vielen Dank für die Email. Werde sie mir gleich anschaun. :s12:
Viele Grüße


----------



## gravieren (9 Mai 2008)

Such du das ?

http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_add_on


Gibt es z.b. für Wago schon erheblich günstiger.

Sowas hat bestimmt auch Beckhoff.


----------



## Lomb (9 Mai 2008)

Ist interessant, aber hilft mir leider nicht. 

Hab das gerade mal überflogen und wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe, ist das Service Tool nichts anderes als eine andere Oberfläche zur Bedienung von CoDeSys. Das SDK scheint hauptsächlich zum Auslesen von Variablen da zu sein (für Visualisierung o.ä.). Bei Beckhoff gibts das auch, genannt ADS-Library (wenn ich mich recht erinnere). 
Danke trotzdem!


----------

